# WCL Fighter Passes Away



## K31 (Mar 27, 2007)

From the World Combat League via email:

In memory
We are sadden by the news that WCL Fighter Erin Cantrell has passed away
from acute pneumonia.   This was a surprise to her family, friends and
all of us in the World Combat League family.


About Mrs. Cantrell
Mrs. Cantrell is survived by her Husband, Paul, also a WCL fighter, her
two sons Michael and Corry, and daughter Amber.

She fought for the Philadelphia Fire during the Eastern Conference finals
scheduled for broadcast April 5th. We hope it will serve to honor her
memory.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 27, 2007)

Unbelievable.  Here's her obituary.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 27, 2007)

*Moderator Note:

Thread moved to Hall of Remembrance to help generate appropriate responses and give the remembered the respect due to her.*

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2007)

A vey sad loss.  Godspeed to her and her family.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 27, 2007)

This gym has set up a contribution site for the family.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 27, 2007)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

.


----------



## MSTCNC (Mar 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Mar 28, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Mar 28, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## LawDog (Mar 31, 2007)

R.I.P. :asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 31, 2007)

.


----------

